# Can't connect to D-link Wireless Router With G4



## sillyjay123 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have just purchased an Airport Card for my mac. It's a G4 733 Mhz 1.25gb sdram running on 10.3.9. the Firmware of the card is 9.52, which is up to date. I also have a new iMac that is connected through its Airport card and that one is connecting fine. I have the router, which is a D-Link DIR-615 Wireless Router, set up with WEP configuration. 

Once i put in the Airport card in my G4, and started it up, it saw the card and asked me to choose a network, but it wouldn't see my network i set up. i would manually type in the network name and password and it would say that there was an error connecting to that network. 

Is there an issue between having a 2 mac's using different types of Airport cards and connecting to the same wireless router? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 29, 2008)

In 10.3.9 this has been covered in the Mac world so long i am suspecting you don't know how to search on the net. So did you try to put a $ in front of the WEP password yet?


----------



## sillyjay123 (Jun 29, 2008)

no need for the snotty remarks, i have been searching online for a bit now and i did try the $ in front of the password but it still get the error trying to connect to my network. got any other suggestions?


----------



## sillyjay123 (Jun 29, 2008)

I Even tried 0x and 0X in front of the password and no luck. i also turned off WEP on the router and tried connecting and it still gives me an error. so even without having to type in a password, it won't connect. i turned off the router and waited and turned it back on to see if it will connect and still no connection. not sure what to do now


----------

